# Ammo & Band question



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

I recently picked up a Bloodshot aluminium hunter. It came with a single TBG. I also bought some 9/16 or 15mm ammo. Question: is that ammo too heavy to generate enough FPS with a single band setup? I bought the ammo primarily for my double TBG Scout and my Thud.

Cheers, 
Mick

PS: took a pigeon with that Scout last week using a .50 cal projectile. Nary a flap of the wings. Simply dropped. No penetration, but blunt force trauma. Filleted and in the pan within 2 hours of its grateful sacrifice.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Can you supply us with measurements of TBG?
If its say, just 2cm straight cut set up for floating anchor i dont think that will be sufficient enough for 15mm steel.

I assume you're talking about steel ammo..

Anyway, just measure your bands and let us know and i'm sure someone will be able to help

Heres results from a calculator:

*Your ammo weighs 13.78 gramms.*

*Cut the bands 17.6 cm long.*

*Band width at the fork is 3.07 cm.*

*Band width at the pouch is 1.44 cm.*

*You need 2 bands per side.*


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Shoot the heavy ammo and if you're satisfied with the performance, then yes, single bands are sufficient.


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

I'll get the measurements when I return home. Thanks for the advice Henry. Sounds like something my grandpa would've said. Ha.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Micknewch said:


> I'll get the measurements when I return home. Thanks for the advice Henry. Sounds like something my grandpa would've said. Ha.


From looking at your picture, he and I are probably close to the same age. We geezers usually try to see things as simple as possible.


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

My old fella, god rest him, would be 94 this year. I don't think you're quite that old. I look a lot younger than I am. In my 40's I am. Sometimes the simple advice is the best given and taken.

Cheers,
Mick


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I have never understood double bands. There are plenty of single band combinations capable of hunting. Set up for as long a pull as you are comfortable with and then just start playing with the taper.

winnie


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Winnie said:


> I have never understood double bands. There are plenty of single band combinations capable of hunting. Set up for as long a pull as you are comfortable with and then just start playing with the taper.
> 
> Winnie


I agree with Winnie. The real secret to higher velocity is draw length. And for ammo suitable for general hunting (I am talking about up to .5 lead), I have never seen the need for double bands. Personally I find double bands to be a pain ... a pain to cut, a pain to tie, especially at the pouch, and a pain to keep untangled. Now, these are just my opinions and you may react differently. I mean no disrespect to those who use and like double bands. But they ain't for me.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I took the simplest advice from Henry. I, wait for it, actually loaded my pouch with the 15mm steel balls and shot it. It was certainly an aha moment. Ha. I found it is pretty effective on pop cans. Killed 'em all. It certainly seems to have all the thump combined with speed I need for small game. I'll certainly have to work on the band length and taper business. And I will most certainly be tapping tou all for that assistance. I do like the draw length on single banded setups. Just like my longbow really. Does a narrower taper increase or decrease speed? I'm really not much of a physicist or engineer. And I have a moderate traumatic brain injury so I have difficulty with that part of my 'thinking'.

I'm so grateful I found this forum. Thanks for your advice and making the new kid feel welcome without being condescending.

Cheers,
Mick


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

On a side note to reinforce the single band being just as good as double theory. I've been shooting my new single band setup more than my double for about a week. I picked up the double setup yesterday and found a huge difference in draw length. Pretty remarkable actually.


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

Update time. First thanks to all who offered advice. I appreciate it. Now ths good news. After listening to the advice given, watching a few videos and some mindful shooting I've figured it out. At least for a little bit anyway. In the last two days I've taken 3 pigeons with the aluminium single TBG setup. Ammo varied between 10mm & 15mm steel balls. 2 head shots from 5-8 metres that penetrated with the 10mm and a blunt force to the upper chest throat area with the 15mm. Good eats!!

Cheers,
Mick


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Mick,

Glad to hear you have worked things out to suit yourself. Sounds like you have a winning combination.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

